# Know your equipment: Ground Glass Joints



## Irons (Feb 28, 2010)

Ground glass joints are used in laboratories to quickly and easily fit leak-tight apparatus together from commonly available parts. For example, a round bottom flask, Liebig condenser, and oil bubbler with ground glass joints may be rapidly fitted together to reflux a reaction mixture. This is a large improvement compared with older methods of custom-made glassware, which was time-consuming and expensive, or the use of less chemically- and heat-resistant corks or rubber bungs and glass tubes as joints which took time to prepare as well.
-snip-


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ground_glass_joint

More at the link


----------

